# Warm Vanilla Sugar



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I need to add this scent to my line. After several requests and it now being my husband's current favorite scent... it's time.

Can anyone recommend a good and true Warm Vanilla Sugar dupe? No $20+ per pound prices please. 

Thanks!

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I went back to saveonscents.com for my last order and ordered WVS from them, it's where I got it originally. It is wonderful in lotion and soap, glad to have it back. I have about 5 pounds of other vanilla's to get through before it goes back into soap, but all the lotions for Christmas was made with it. The closest to it was the vanilla nutmeg, either from Steph or Susan. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Vicki. What FO strength did you order?

Have you tried their Coconut Lime Verbena and Rice Flower & Shea? I need to find a new supplier and I noticed Save On Scents also has it. I prefer to order as many scents as possible from one supplier. Candle Science also has CLV but not Warm Vanilla Sugar or Rice Flower & Shea.


Sara


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I also order there wvs and like it . I ordered the cheapest one but when I have to order I will spend the extra for the more concentrated scents.


patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since I use it for my lotion I order the least strength but order more pounds for less price. I know I have used both their CLV and RFS and had nothing written down ugly about either, like accelartes like the last batches I got, so wasn't hesitating going back to them. Vicki


----------

